# Reds with Harry



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

I got to fish Sunday with Harry Spear.  We launched in Apalachicola.  He found fish right away, and we caught 7 - 8 over the morning.  I've had the skiff since June, but it was the first time I had someone else poling me.  The fact it was Harry was pretty cool.  And watching him throw a fly was a treat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet looking ride!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

He might be shoeless but, he has stealth! :-?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

thats awesome, and a beautiful skiff, which model is it?


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Glades X.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is too cool.fishing with the man!a friend of a friend has a glades x over in Chucktown and may have to check it out.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

Love that hull! Whats the price for one of those ?


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Matt C, sent you a pm


----------

